# WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen



## therock24188 (21. Mai 2015)

*WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Hallo an alle,
ganz kurze Info zur Vorgeschichte...
Hab nen Kabelanschluss von Unitymedia mit einer 120mbit Leitung. Diese werden auch glücklicherweise erreicht.
Das mitgelieferte Router/Modem hat einfach eine grottige W-Lan Leistung und die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind sehr sehr bescheiden
Daher habe ich testweise meinen alten TP-Link an den Technicolor TC7200 von Unity zum laufen gebracht. Schon vieeel besser.

Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, meinen TP-Link Router per D-Lan an einem Zentralen Punkt in der Wohnung aufzustellen. 
Allerdings haben nur teure D-Lan Sets über 100€ einen Gigabit Anschluss. Die günstigeren (27€ von TP-Link) haben nur 100mbit. Logischerweise gehen die 20mbit der Internetleitung verloren. Die nehme ich aber in kauf, sofern das ganze überhaupt machbar ist.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Tipps zu meinem vorhaben?

Übrigens kommt das verlegen eines Lan Kabels nicht in Frage, da der Aufwand viel zu groß ist.


----------



## n3rd (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Moin moin!

In welcher Entfernung steht der Ziel-PC (ca. in Meter + Wände/Etagen)? 
Theoretisch braucht man nur den Router mit Powerline zu verbinden - thats all. 
Powerline ist zwar eine gute Idee man benötige aber auch etwas höherwertige 
Adapter - die günstigen würde ich nicht empfehlen. Des Weiteren ist die Durchsatzrate
von der Güte der Stromkabel, der Anzahl der an der Linie hängenden Geräte und 
der Entfernung. 
Persönlich würde ich dir einen neuen Router mit entsprechenden Empfänger empfehlen.


Lg. n3rd


----------



## therock24188 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Moin!
Also es sieht folgendermaßen aus.
das TC7200 von Unitymedia steht an einem Ende der Wohnung und der PC am anderen Ende. Dazwischen sind 2 Räume.  Da kommt natürlich nicht mehr viel an. Im 5Ghz Bereich kommt es erst garnicht bis zum PC.
Notgedrungen habe ich einen Repeater mit all seinen vor und Nachteilen dazwischengeschaltet. 

Die Idee war wie gesagt, einen Router Zentral aufzustellen, welches dann alle Geräte mit W-Lan versorgt. Getestet habe ich es schon mit nem 20Meter Lan Kabel quer durch die Wohnung.Mit meinem TP-Link hatten dann alle Geräte aus allen Ecken vollen Empfang. Da ich das Kabel nicht dorthin verlegen kann, eben die Sache mit dem D-Lan.

Da hilft wohl nur probieren über studieren. Ich Berichte, sobald ich eine D-Lan  Lösung am laufen hab.

Gruß


----------



## n3rd (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Mach mal. Wünsche Dir bei Deinem Unterfangen viel Erfolg, hätte Dir aber einen stärkeren/besseren WLAN-Router dennoch empfohlen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Grundsätzlich sollte dein Vorhaben funktionieren. Der Ping ist auf die Art aber natürlich schrecklich bei zwei aneinander hängenden Funkstrecken(Powerlan ist WLAN viel ähnlicher als Ethernet, nur dass es sein Signal in die Stromleitung einkoppelt).
Ein flaches(!) Ethernetkabel in die Fußleiste ist wirklich keine Option? Bei mir war das nach PowerLan und WLAN Experimenten schlussendlich doch die Lösung und lässt sich echt gut verstecken.


----------



## Eckaat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Powerline ist bei Geschwindigkeiten > 50 MBit mehr und mehr ein Flaschenhals. Ein echtes Kabel ist hier wirklich durch nichts zu ersetzen... eigene leidvolle Erfahrung


----------



## therock24188 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Hi,

habe inzwischen mein Vorhaben verwirklicht. Mit einem devolo 650mbit D-Lan Adapter habe ich alles angebunden. Die Verbindung schwankte eigentlich  nicht wirklich. Im besten Fall hatte ich 180mbit anliegen. Im Regelfall 100-120mbit.
Aber wie ihr schon vorhergesehen habt, schwankten die Ping Zeiten sehr stark.

 Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, war nicht damit zufrieden. Bekomme keine bessere Leistung geboten, als mit einem Repeater. So hab ichs auch wieder zurückgegeben.

Ich würde natürlich auch immer Kabel bevorzugen. Allerdings ist es ne Mietwohnung mit Parkettboden und Seitenleisten, welche keinen Kanal für ein Kabel haben.
Muss mir nun was anderes einfallen lassen.
Btw. könnt ihr mir aus dem Stehgreif einen AC Router unter 100€ empfehlen. Ich brauche keine besonderen Gimmicks. Soll einfach nur zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichten.
Andernfalls schaue ich mal weiter hier im Forum. Gibt sicher auch was dazu.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WLAN Router an D-Lan (Powerline) anschließen*

Moin moin!

Diesen hier könntest Du testen: TP-Link Archer C7 V2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lg. n3rd


----------

